# Question re visa renewal



## Tricky Dicky

If my wife and I move to France, retired couple, with the only actual income is my private pensions and UK state pension and I peg out soon after, Will my wife/widow be refused a visa renewal without my income. She is another 7 years off her pension. There would be a decent cash pot left.


----------



## Crabtree

Are either of you EU citizens or are you both UK citizens?
The grant of a Visa allows you to enter France It is the Carte de Sejour which means you can stay and for the first five years it will be renewed annually so basically she will have to show that she can live in France without being a burden on the state France generally is not too keen on lump sums as they tend to disappear very quickly 
In addition you need to consider French Inheritance law especially if there are children


----------



## Tricky Dicky

No. Both UK nationals. It is confusing when looking at the income requirements. We’ll probably meet the income requirement - just - at c€1600 pm plus a decent pot. What I don’t understand is watching the TV shows about people moving to France is that they are usually well under pension age - so no income there - and have bought a house and plan to survive on a gite or a couple of letting rooms on a B&B basis. How on earth do they qualify?


----------



## suein56

Tricky Dicky said:


> What I don’t understand is watching the TV shows about people moving to France is that they are usually well under pension age - so no income there - and have bought a house and plan to survive on a gite or a couple of letting rooms on a B&B basis. *How on earth do they qualify?*


They moved before the Brexit deadline bit hard .. so before the end of 2020 .. and avoided the current need to apply for a visa to move to a European country was activated.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Tricky Dicky said:


> What I don’t understand is watching the TV shows about people moving to France is that they are usually well under pension age - so no income there - and have bought a house and plan to survive on a gite or a couple of letting rooms on a B&B basis. How on earth do they qualify?


Any of those shows you're watching now were taped well before last year (2021) and more likely before the pandemic hit - so before the UK actually left the EU. They were fantasies when they were taped. Even more so now, with no more Freedom of Movement for Brits. 

You're now subject to the same rules as all the other non-EU nationals are who want to come to France.


----------



## 255

@Tricky Dicky -- I think your best bet is to do a little planning now to insure your spouse has adequate income, when you pass. I'm in the same boat and we're funneling any excess capital her direction so that she can maintain her lifestyle when I'm gone (unfortunately my pension disappears, when I pass.) Let's all hope you survive for quite a while and are able to do some adequate estate planning. Cheers, 255


----------

